# Cascadia standard poodles. Reputable?



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Hi everyone! I started to drift away from northern creek poodles. And now Im on Cascadia Standard Poodles! Their website is cascadiastandardpoodles.com (they send you a puppy questionnaire if you want a puppy theres so many questions and it’s so long, I just submitted it!) Can someone check for me if they are reputable? Thank you 😊 (I’m getting a puppy due on September


----------



## Thomazine (Aug 9, 2020)

I am not an expert, but they look really similar to the breeder we chose. Love that they do the BetterBred program, love that they do Puppy Culture, love that they’re breeding for health and good temperament, and that they temperament-test the puppies before placing them. (Note: you may not get the color or markings you want, but you will get the best puppy personality to suit your home.) They do the health testing I would want to see too. It looks like they’re a pretty new breeder, but that’s not a bad thing. They really do not look like a BYB at all to me, and I would personally get a puppy from them.

Some people will frown on their non-docking policy since here natural tails can’t be shown in AKC, only UKC. We’re a British-NZ family, so we deliberately chose a breeder here who left our puppy’s tail and declaws natural. I figure the US will eventually follow the lead of other Western countries and go natural with poodle tails too.


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you!!!


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

A quick peek at their website looks promising. 

You can show an un-docked Poodle in AKC (it would be a fault, not a DQ), but it might be harder to finish a dog with a natural tail unless they are a truly outstanding dog otherwise.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

They look promising. 

The only thing that gives me pause is the very unusual wording on the More> Available Pets link, as if it's taken from somewhere else.


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> They look promising.
> 
> The only thing that gives me pause is the very unusual wording on the More> Available Pets link, as if it's taken from somewhere else.


Ok! Thanks. I’ll look into that. I filled out their puppy questionnaire and we will see if we get approved. The deposit is 300 and thankfully we have that much lol


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

poodleloverrr said:


> The deposit is 300 and thankfully we have that much lol


I truly don't mean to be a downer but if $300 is an issue for you then you need to look into pet insurance now! 
One accident such as a broken leg can be $2000 to $5000 to fix. We've seen members have to give their dogs up to rescues because they couldn't afford the care to fix an accident or treat an illness that can't be rested for. I saw a family in my nextdoor neighborhood have to put their dog down because they couldn't afford the diagnostic procedures let alone the treatment. 
Grooming needs to be done every 4-6weeks and can be $100 every time. 
I apologize if I read more into this just because of phrasing but if not, please prepare asap. 
Because I have 2 poodles, I have a poodle dedicated 5 figure savings account so I can care for my boys without worrying about how to pay.


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I truly don't mean to be a downer but if $300 is an issue for you then you need to look into pet insurance now!
> One accident such as a broken leg can be $2000 to $5000 to fix. We've seen members have to give their dogs up to rescues because they couldn't afford the care to fix an accident or treat an illness that can't be rested for. I saw a family in my nextdoor neighborhood have to put their dog down because they couldn't afford the diagnostic procedures let alone the treatment.
> Grooming needs to be done every 4-6weeks and can be $100 every time.
> I apologize if I read more into this just because of phrasing but if not, please prepare asap.
> Because I have 2 poodles, I have a poodle dedicated 5 figure savings account so I can care for my boys without worrying about how to pay.


Oh my gosh no I meant like thankfully we have enough money for the deposit currently so we don’t have to wait to deposit it. We don’t have problems with finance at all. I just meant that it’s good that we had a deposit stored just incase we find another breeder.


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I truly don't mean to be a downer but if $300 is an issue for you then you need to look into pet insurance now!
> One accident such as a broken leg can be $2000 to $5000 to fix. We've seen members have to give their dogs up to rescues because they couldn't afford the care to fix an accident or treat an illness that can't be rested for. I saw a family in my nextdoor neighborhood have to put their dog down because they couldn't afford the diagnostic procedures let alone the treatment.
> Grooming needs to be done every 4-6weeks and can be $100 every time.
> I apologize if I read more into this just because of phrasing but if not, please prepare asap.
> Because I have 2 poodles, I have a poodle dedicated 5 figure savings account so I can care for my boys without worrying about how to pay.


And we are getting pet insurance from healthy paws!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

For you and your future poodle, that's good to hear 😊


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> For you and your future poodle, that's good to hear 😊


Yes thank you I researched really deep into insurance etc because I wouldn’t wanna pay 2000 dollars for a disease when I can pay nothing for just 45 dollars a month.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I like everything I'm seeing about this breeder. I agree with Rose n Poos that that link looks like an accidental link that was left up from a website template. Probably good to let them know because I assume it was supposed to be deleted.

I like that their dogs are fully health tested, titled in conformation and barn hunt. I like that they do a lot of puppy socialization and keep pups until 10 weeks. Their dogs are from good breeders. They encourage late s/n. I don't really see anything concerning. Their dog Hazel has a hip rating of "fair" which would make me iffy if I wanted a dog for performance activity, but for your purposes I do not think it is much to be concerned with. Their stud dog has a hip rating of "good".


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Thank you so much. And I don’t really care for performances so that’s totally fine. Thank you so much!!! This reassures me a lot. I’ll let them know about the link


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

poodleloverrr said:


> Yes thank you I researched really deep into insurance etc because I wouldn’t wanna pay 2000 dollars for a disease when I can pay nothing for just 45 dollars a month.


It wouldn't cost nothing. $45/mo covers 80%. You would be responsible for 20%, plus a $250 deductible.
Adding this comment to make sure you're not misinterpreting things.


----------



## poodleloverrr (Apr 9, 2021)

Yes ty I know that. For me it will be nothing to a lot less. I don’t really wanna pay thousands for some unknown disease


----------

